# Does Anyone Still Smoke Spliffs?



## sherry lee (Mar 24, 2021)

A spliff is a joint made from a blend of tobacco and cannabis with a long history in the *weed culture*. 

It has been the subject of pothead art, movies, and countless songs, most famously the Bob Marley song "Easy Skanking," released way back in 1978. The song begins, "Excuse me, while I light my spliff."

However, the popularity of the beloved spliff in American culture has declined over the years.

Why is that? Will this symbol of weed culture disappear going the way of the lava lamp or a roach clip?

Or will spliffs continue to be popular among weed smokers even as they are eclipsed by new technologies like vapes, CBD oil, concentrates, gummies, and other edibles?


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't think combining tobacco with weed was ever very popular in the USA-that's a European thing. All of my European friends combined them-they would never think of smoking weed by itself. Time period I hung out with these guys is the 90s. We used to call any particularly spectacular extra long joint a "spliff." I was friends with a Jamaican immigrant even earlier than that who called the massive all cannabis joints he rolled "spliffs" too. The younger potheads I know now, mostly family members and their friends, can't roll a joint for the life of them. I showed them how to roll a blunt because of the simplicity of it, but I'm pretty sure the only time they smoke joints is at festivals and camping. So much good vape technology around now, and also, the widespread availability of high THC weed, has spelled doom for the old ways. Plus, vaping is so much easier on the lungs. You can't beat a nice fat spliff sitting around the campfire with some good people though...damn you Covid!!


----------



## Arkos (Mar 24, 2021)

Of course we do, hell I'm gonna go light up right now. Wish I was off the tobacco though my lungs are not in a great shape after 25 years of spliffs...
Fucking Europe, so backwards... 

Also I think a lot of it comes down to us Europeans don't give a fuck about curing the weed, sell it immediately and profit fuck the customer, I think Holland has a lot of blame there


----------



## SwampYankee (Mar 24, 2021)

I started rolling spliffs to stretch my stash during prohibition and also help give myself a slightly less stinky footprint when smoking at parks etc.

I still roll 6 spliffs for my wife each morning with about a 80/20 bud to tobacco mix. Ive moved onto mostly concentrates and joints but she is a former smoker and its been a nice compromise that seems to have kept her from buying a pack for the last few years.
Im not gonna lie, a nice flowery or fuel strain with the nutty warmth of tobacco can be a divine treat and im not gonna tell myself the spliffs will kill me before my gut or the chemicals im exposed to in my shop wont get me first.
I never knock anyone for not liking spliffs, kind of like folks who dont drink I totally understand and admire their lack of vices. But for me in my life the spliff holds a special place for better or for worse


----------



## Kush Inc. (Mar 24, 2021)

Yup. Not that much though, I use about 20% tobacco in my joints. About half of that goes in front of my roach to serve as an extra filter.


----------



## DreHaze (Mar 24, 2021)

As a non smoker I used to enjoy smoking weed with tobacco. I annoyed so many of my smoker friends by pinching some of their cig tips. One buddy would call these cigarettes victims. I stopped adding tobacco when weed started getting tastier.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes a joint imo is still the most enjoyable form of smoking weed, that opinion is shared with my associates they're all joint smokers.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 24, 2021)

Not me. Quit tobacco 20 years ago. Now I don't even smoke paper. Having a high tolerance, I smoke a goodly amount daily and figure, the less contaminants the better. Glassware rules my world and adds no other taste  ..


----------



## OJAE (Mar 24, 2021)

Dutch people and a lot of UK people from my experience


----------



## Arkos (Mar 24, 2021)

OJAE said:


> Dutch people and a lot of UK people from my experience


It's basically all of Europe that does it, I think it comes from smoking hash.
So I'm guessing it's a middle eastern thing that got imported as well.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 24, 2021)

A spliff doesn't have tobacco, ask any Jamacian Rasta. Leafly made up some bullshit about spliff's having tobacco, but it's a lie.


----------



## ikushy420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Actually spliffs dont have tobacco in them its pure . But yeah ofc i mix mine all the time but just a bit maybe a lil off the tip nothing major . But i know people who fucking put 0.2g of weed and 2g of fucking tobacco (Speaking metaphorical for the tobacco) shit loads to say . And brag about what big joints they smoke XD .


----------



## Fruity420 (Mar 24, 2021)

I cringe when someone asks to ‘nic up’ or add some ‘spin’ to cannabis, especially if it’s good home grown stuff. It’s pretty common in Australia. Smoking joints is the best way to really taste the weed IMO, I love that shit but it’s really harsh on the lungs and throat for day in day out smoking.
I know some who mix it 50/50, smoke that shit through a bong and it’s so habit forming they constantly smoke ust to get a nicotine fix


----------



## HGCC (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh god, just had flashbacks to being 12 and seeing people rip bong loads of straight tobacco as one of those "how tough are you" type things we did at that age. 

We called big joints spliffs, but they never contained tobacco. That would be pretty out of place in the US and isn't something anyone I know does.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 29, 2021)

Fruity420 said:


> I cringe when someone asks to ‘nic up’ or add some ‘spin’ to cannabis, especially if it’s good home grown stuff. It’s pretty common in Australia. Smoking joints is the best way to really taste the weed IMO, I love that shit but it’s really harsh on the lungs and throat for day in day out smoking.
> I know some who mix it 50/50, smoke that shit through a bong and it’s so habit forming they constantly smoke ust to get a nicotine fix


I agree smoking joints is the best way for flavor, but really only the first half. The smoke filtering through the herb picks up the flavor. I have a flower-vaping friend who gets mad when I say this (she wants her vape to be the healthiest, tastiest, most efficient, and most potent way to “smoke” weed), haha.
Also- the mix of tobacco and weed in a bong we used to call “Zorbs”, or “Zorbing”- some chucklehead among us came up with that I think asa play on “Absorbing” or some crap.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 29, 2021)

So a spiff is when you buy a bag of Bugler. Rolled with a pinch of tobacco and the rest weed?

Been there and....How incredible nasty.


Makes you wonder who was the first person to use a roach clip.


----------



## shroomhaze (Mar 29, 2021)

Where I'm from that's the only way people smoke here, I try to warn everyone but they always say “Weed alone doesn't burn properly” I'm like what? How is mine and everyone else weed burn just fine but yours have to have a tobacco blend? Its an addiction


----------



## shroomhaze (Mar 29, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Not me. Quit tobacco 20 years ago. Now I don't even smoke paper. Having a high tolerance, I smoke a goodly amount daily and figure, the less contaminants the better. Glassware rules my world and adds no other taste  ..


Bro pipes have a certain taste too I feel like, my hand pipe never tastes good lol. Bongs are find tho


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> Bro pipes have a certain taste too I feel like, my hand pipe never tastes good lol. Bongs are find tho


 Dude, a bong and my grow is a deadly combo, and I consume a lot. Most of my A- goes strait to edibles. I've become quite the pot snob in my old age. Respect your lungs


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 29, 2021)

I smoke 95% joints but never do I roll a spliff, I want the pure weed taste. In Germany weed was hard to get but hash was always around and all my German frineds would mix the hash and tobaco, I always caried my own bowl I wanted the hash taste, I was a tobaco smoker in those days but prefered the pure taste of each. When I brought some weed back from A-dam my German freinds wanted me to add tobacco to the joints and there was no way! That taste in the early 80's of northern lights after smoking mexican dirt was amazing, addicting and got me into growing my own.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 29, 2021)

The term spliff has different meanings to different people. Here in Jamaica, a spliff is a general term for a rolled smokeable. It can be with or without tobacco. If someone asks you if you have any 'blend' they mean tobacco to be mixed with ganja.

Often you will hear the term 'ital' or ital-spliff, the meaning of which conveys that it is without tobacco. Ital is a term that can mean all-natural and also can mean without salt (when the subject matter is about cooking).

In general terms, I find that Europeans and English people intend for the word spliff to mean a cone-shaped rolled smokeable, usually with tobacco mixed with cannabis. Hash-spliff denotes tobacco and hashish.

Finally, here in JM, 'spliff' can also mean a small amount of weed to roll a spliff. Often, one may ask his friend if he 'have any spliff.' This just means: can you break off a piece and share me a small amount of weed.

And the answer is yes: still many people rolling spliffs out here. Although good ganja is a bit scarce right now, and I do not see as many 'fat spliffs' or 'Bob Marley' spliffs of the large cone shaped variety.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 29, 2021)

Definitely still a thing, I saw some kid on Instagram yesterday with a shaker bottle filled with dried crushed grabba shaking it over his bud like adobo lmao


----------



## DreHaze (Mar 29, 2021)

I enjoy smoking with my homemade tips now. Keeps the smoke away from my face and keeps my finger and thumb from yellowing.


----------



## Zurabchik (Aug 14, 2021)

I don't really like weed, but if I only smoke through a pipe, a joint won't get me hooked.


----------



## Zurabchik (Aug 14, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> I smoke 95% joints but never do I roll a spliff, I want the pure weed taste. In Germany weed was hard to get but hash was always around and all my German frineds would mix the hash and tobaco, I always caried my own bowl I wanted the hash taste, I was a tobaco smoker in those days but prefered the pure taste of each. When I brought some weed back from A-dam my German freinds wanted me to add tobacco to the joints and there was no way! That taste in the early 80's of northern lights after smoking mexican dirt was amazing, addicting and got me into growing my own.


I agree, adding tobacco to weed, doubtful fun


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 14, 2021)

Where I’m from in England a spliff always had a pinch of tobacco or it was called a “purey”.
Haven’t said that for a very long time haha.

Every country in Europe I’ve smoked in mostly smoked with a little tobacco.

I think a lot of the English and European tobacco tendencies come from all the hash that used to be around years ago.

You could always get hash when I was a kid and now it’s not so popular.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 14, 2021)

Smoking tobacco and hash was the standard in the UK because quite simply, there was no grass available. We had Lebanese Gold, Moroccan Green, Paki Black, and (ultra rare) opiated Nepalese Temple Balls. It's a crap method though because of the damage tobacco does to you.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 14, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Smoking tobacco and hash was the standard in the UK because quite simply, there was no grass available. We had Lebanese Gold, Moroccan Green, Paki Black, and (ultra rare) opiated Nepalese Temple Balls. It's a crap method though because of the damage tobacco does to you.


Squidgy black and the dreaded soapbar too hahahahaha


----------



## MustGro (Aug 14, 2021)

I knew a guy at work from Jamaica in the 80’s and he rolled “spliffs”. Big cone shaped joints, pure weed I think. He was good at rolling them too. He used to laugh and say a Jamaican would only give you the skinny little roach and smoke the fat part. Happy guy. I remember he used to call women he liked fat. But he meant it like,”she’s real phat, man”.
I grew up on black hash in Eastern Canada but we never rolled joints with it; hot knives only! The hash lasts real long that way.
Every head I knew from the age of 14 on up had access to a propane torch and a set of knives. Shit every week one of my friends would come to school with a big hot knife burn on their lips. Sucked when it was my turn.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 14, 2021)

Propane propane!!!


----------



## MustGro (Aug 14, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Propane propane!!!


Must be an East coast thing. We used the small blue tanks though; shit we couldn’t stash the big ones and too hard to run from the cops carrying one of those fuckers.


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 14, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I don't think combining tobacco with weed was ever very popular in the USA-that's a European thing. All of my European friends combined them-they would never think of smoking weed by itself. Time period I hung out with these guys is the 90s. We used to call any particularly spectacular extra long joint a "spliff." I was friends with a Jamaican immigrant even earlier than that who called the massive all cannabis joints he rolled "spliffs" too. The younger potheads I know now, mostly family members and their friends, can't roll a joint for the life of them. I showed them how to roll a blunt because of the simplicity of it, but I'm pretty sure the only time they smoke joints is at festivals and camping. So much good vape technology around now, and also, the widespread availability of high THC weed, has spelled doom for the old ways. Plus, vaping is so much easier on the lungs. You can't beat a nice fat spliff sitting around the campfire with some good people though...damn you Covid!!


This is how my brother smokes it in Europe. Like I told him I don’t get it. Why waiste good weed


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Aug 16, 2021)

I smoke spliffs at lunch or while driving in traffic. I just put a sprinkle of weed in, and smoke the whole thing.
Sometimes I will do 90% weed and just a tinge of tobacco so it burns better while at home, but generally there's more tobacco than weed in my case.

With a bit of "clove tobacco" nobody can smell the weed, but Turkish blend cigarettes make a solid tasting and burning spliff.
I prefer L&M Turkish to camels.

We smoke freely at work, but I do a 80/20 tobacco/weed spliff to avoid stinking out the whole parking lot.
You never know when a district manager is gonna pull up etc. 

Somebody said bugler spliffs aren't good, but idk... I think bugler is great tasting tobacco.


----------



## Johiem (Aug 16, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> Bro pipes have a certain taste too I feel like, my hand pipe never tastes good lol. Bongs are find tho


Really? I've been making bongs since I was 15? Sounds like your weed just tastes bad. Best tasting hits, imo, are from either a new piece, or freshly cleaned with a new screen. One of my boys from London introduced me to a "spliff". I'd smoked some nasty shit before, or do I had thought, this was ethe harshest, nastiest thing I, to this day, have ever smoked. Maybe you all in the UK have better tobacco or something cause even Spindi(dude from London) said this don't taste right. Never even thought about corrupting my herb since.


----------



## riuTEMPriu (Aug 18, 2021)

If you mean joints then no, nothing is taking joints away, they look and feel cool and nothing delivers the same full-plant hit like a J. Spliffs though - I spent a long time in various commonwealth nations and boy do people like thier spliffs - spliffs will die the moment full-leaf flower is cheap enough around the globe. Tobacco is garbage and no roll should ever contain more than 10% tobacco imo. This is speaking as someone who got very used to the 50/50 spliff flavor. I get the flavor having appeal after awhile but tobacco is gross and does the opposite of what a good J should do imo.


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 21, 2021)

I guess it's a regional thing, this opinion of what is a spliff. In my 47 years on this Earth I've been exposed to pot 45 of them with understanding that whenever it gets passed around people tend to smile more, joke around and pleasantries exchanged more freely. Names are irrelevant to me as long as we agree with the substance


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 22, 2021)

I did up until I quit smoking(mostly) a year ago. I will roll one up on the rare occasion that I grab a loosie from the store down the street, just break the tip off(about an 1/8th of the cigarette) mix it in with about a gram of flower and good to go.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Aug 22, 2021)

Since I am a typical American, Europe doesnt really exist and I first encountered the combining of tobacco and cannabis while in Canada. Thought it was crazy to mix them and LOL about it, but I suppose if you already smoke cigs it's like hey wtf not combine it save some time. Very male idea lol, the endless quest for efficiency so we can be lazy. 

How it reached the point that the OP came to believe tobacco SHOULD be in a spliff bothers me, but in a good way lol. 

Reminds me when someone talks about song lyrics and wonders why he said ABC only to find out he never really said, A B C...

Only my man the pizza guy on here gets a pass as he covers the cannabis with clove at work! Bless you pizza man! I love stealth players.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Aug 22, 2021)

I learned to roll splifs in high school, sometimes I would roll one or two. But now I haven't smoked tobacco in a while, but if I were to smoke tobacco, I would like it to be in a splif.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm growing some Dagga and if it flowers I will dry them and try combining it with weed. They use it in S Africa.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 22, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> The term spliff has different meanings to different people. Here in Jamaica, a spliff is a general term for a rolled smokeable. It can be with or without tobacco. If someone asks you if you have any 'blend' they mean tobacco to be mixed with ganja.
> 
> Often you will hear the term 'ital' or ital-spliff, the meaning of which conveys that it is without tobacco. Ital is a term that can mean all-natural and also can mean without salt (when the subject matter is about cooking).
> 
> ...


I've always assumed a spliff was a coned shaped joint without tobacco because Marley was the first to talk about them in popular culture and he was always smoking cones. I've been more annoyed by people calling the tobacco laced cones a "spliff" than the actual act of adding the tobacco to their cones. Now I'm a little less annoyed. Thanks for sorting it out for us non Jamaicans.


----------



## Wastei (Aug 22, 2021)

Cannabis flowers got me off tobacco and mixing with it back in the day. Like other mentioned, back in the day there's was only hash available in Europe. We started to see hybrids and properly grown flowers appear in the early to mid 90's. 

90's was a great time for the Dutch Cannabis cultivation and development. I remember when NL5, AK47, Super Skunk and White Widow was all the craze. Still some of my most dearest strains, real NL5 is solid medicine. Hard to come by nowadays.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've always assumed a spliff was a coned shaped joint without tobacco because Marley was the first to talk about them in popular culture and he was always smoking cones. I've been more annoyed by people calling the tobacco laced cones a "spliff" than the actual act of adding the tobacco to their cones. Now I'm a little less annoyed. Thanks for sorting it out for us non Jamaicans.


People from Europe and Canada ruined the meaning of spliff. It just meant weed cone back in the day as you properly thought.


----------

